# Size ration question!!



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello guys as i said before my chinese owl has laid its egg..
but the problem is she has started incubating the first egg before the second...so from things i learnt the size ratio of chicks will definitely vary...

so how can i control that and how can i keep both the chicks healthy....


if i should handfeed that....what can i feed them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

from you're pictures this hen is a lone bird. there needs to be a partner for her to have fertile eggs and to share the incubation and feeding. it is a combind effort of both parent birds. where is her mate?


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

yup.she have its pair..i just didn't upload the picture yet......they laid eggs after the mating only...i know that for sure...


----------

